# Arrows falling off string at draw?



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

By the sounds of it the nocks arent as tight as they probably should be but it sounds like there is something in the way you are holding the string that is giving it a nudge. Maybe try and take a vid of your tab hand. I had a similar issue when I was trying to shoot about a half inch longer draw then I should have.


----------



## Blades (Jun 25, 2012)

sounds like nock pinch, but that shouldnt be happening with that tab. maybe try the video thing.

as for the other question, the main consensus is feather out. Compound shooters have it pointing up, but ive always seen it out for recurve.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

just to clarify, do you use different tab/gloves for traditional vs. target recurve? or do you use the same tab for both?

feather should be pointing sideways away from the riser. that way it won't hit the plunger upon release. compound shooters can go either up or down, depending on the type of rest.


----------



## gumibears (Jun 1, 2008)

14 strands is usually too thin if you have large groove nocks. At least on many of our club bows, the nocks are not all the same size, so some are tight, some are very loose, some are barely loose on certain strings/bows. Anytime someone pinches a bit on the partially loose nocks, the arrow just falls off.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

In order to check, you could use some dental floss at the nocking point to bulk it up and then shoot. That should separate the two possibilities.

Cock feather in/out doesn't matter as long as you are getting clearance. People who nock tune will probably end up with the cock feather at in-between angles.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

T -

First thing's first: 14 strands of D97 with a 0.020" requires SMALL groove "G" nocks.

If you're using those, then you are pushing the arrow off of string. Without shooting, take a good look at the tab to string geometry, especially where the finger spacer is in relation to the arrow nock. Depending on how tight your hook is, the end of the spacer can actually contact the nock and push it forward enough to disengage it. If that's the case, then you have to trim the end of the spacer so there is no contact. OR you can just loose the spacer entirely. No, it's not really necessary and without it, you can tell if your hand position is causing a pinch. (I stopped using finger spacers years ago.) That's the other possibility - pinching the nock "may" push it off the string, if the string is being torqued in the right direction.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Thenthiel (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice, I made it out to the range for a bit today to try some things. I checked the finger spacer hitting the nock and I don't see any position I end up hitting resulting in contact there, I'll probably ditch the spacer anyway as my fingers are always farther apart than that anyway I just didn't have the right hex wrench with me. I did shave away a bit more material from the tab where the "V" starts near the nock, and with that and being more conscious about keeping my fingers spaced I didn't have any problems today, so hopefully that's all it was. Also I did turn my nocks to cock-vane out, which resulted in my group moving quite a bit to the right and there seems to be a lot of contact between the curve in the riser below the rest now so I'll have to play with some different angles.

Anyway thanks again for everyone's suggestions, I'll find out if it's really solved or not with a couple more days shooting


----------



## TexARC (Mar 5, 2003)

When placing fingers on string, carefully allow daylight between the bottom of the nock and the top of your finger. If finger is touching the bottom of the nock at pre-draw it will be pushing the arrow at near-anchor and you get to see the magical levitating arrow trick as it floats sideways off of the rest. I also look carefully at the archer's hand - horizontal fingers instead of curling-down fishhooks will not jam the arrow as much (and a spacer is something most archers use as a safety tool, and doesn't seem to be a negative), and look for a flat back-of-the-hand. If the spacer is pushing against the end of the arrow, I would look to insure the proper first-joints hook is being used, and not too deep of a hook.


----------

